# Keyboard per MIDI-USB an PC anschliessen



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Dezember 2011)

hey Leute, mein vater möchte sein keyboard mit einem midi.usb adapter an  seinen pc anschliessen, um somit mit deinem Musikprogramm das Keyboard  aufnehmen zu können.

doch irgendwie merkt der pc nicht, dass das keyboard angeschlossen ist.

habt ihr irgendwelche ideen wie ich das problem lösen kann?


----------



## JBX (4. Dezember 2011)

Wir allgemein das MIDI-Interace nicht erkannt? Welche Software nutzt du?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (6. Dezember 2011)

wird generell nicht erkannt.
als software wird finale 2005 genutzt


----------

